

Canopy Labs (YC S12) Unveils A Self-Serve Approach To Customer Modeling - cl42
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/07/canopy-labs-launch/

======
nrao123
What I like most about this service is that I doubt they took an out of the
box approach towards this problem. The founders seems to have a consulting
background and the case studies (<http://www.canopylabs.com/casestudies.php>)
seem to indicate a service oriented approach towards solving the problem.

This is a good approach IMHO instead of overbuilding and solving imaginary
problems. Similar to Buddy Media
([http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2012/6/19/from-
agency...](http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2012/6/19/from-agency-to-
enterprise-software-the-evolution-of-buddy-me.html)) And fits the "Do Things
That Don't Scale" way of growing a business ([http://mixergy.com/do-things-
that-dont-scale-big-idea-series...](http://mixergy.com/do-things-that-dont-
scale-big-idea-series/))

~~~
cl42
You're absolutely right. We've been working in the customer analytics space
for the last ~7 years, and have first-hand experience with the joys and pains
of customer models.

While there are some good technical solutions to the problem, the specific
individuals / customers we're targeting are those who are less technical and
just need an answer to a business question.

